# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  over 18's section

## Marlo

me thinks we should have an over 18's section. Purely because you are restricted on what you post because most of the forumites here are kind of young. 

We could make it so you have to apply to the forum so we can filter who is in and who is out.
just an idea really.

----------


## Fuzz

The porn is that way ---->

----------


## Marlo

Well not just porn :P

I think think that us older folk need a place to express feelings (and yes show us some porn) without little under-age peeps poking their noses in :P

----------


## Relz

if this happens, Im gonna have to edit my birthday on here.... :Wink:

----------


## Fuzz

If that happens, I'll just not care.

EDIT: Cool idea though, even if I couln't get in for 3 years.

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

that would be cool i guess i though super mods can make sections? or is only Matt alowed?

----------


## Enfeebleness

How would this be done though? o_O

It really doesn't take much to say "OH, i'm 18!"

I don't know anyone that goes "Am I 18? Hm. I guess not  :Frown: " *clicks on No*

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

why not make if for contibutors and over so there would be a less amount? just throwing ideas out..

----------


## Fuzz

Because that's what the contributor forum is for.

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> Because that's what the contributor forum is for.


 i knew that :theyareontome:

----------


## Fuzz

Lol, happens to all of us at times.

----------


## Innit

Pleaaseee do, this will be EPIC, then I can like Sytar on EoN.

----------


## Koliho

Then they should make it so people cant change their age at options.

----------


## Dag001

It wouldnt work. People would just lie about their age on the registration just to get in.

----------


## Marlo

> It wouldnt work. People would just lie about their age on the registration just to get in.


like i said, we would screen the applications....

----------


## Snor11

how bout u make them call u and if there voice is super high pitch and doesnt sound like a adult then they cant get in.? just a thought

----------


## Fuzz

Voice changer FTW.

----------


## Snor11

im sure Marlo or what ever can tell a differenece between a mans voice and darth vadars

----------


## Fuzz

I never said extreme change, either way, I don't think he would like getting calls at 3 am because someone wants to tell him they're 18.

----------


## Snitch

IM 18! I GOT A GIRLFRIEND AND EVERTHINGAA!

Snitch

----------


## Nugma

................lame idea? 0o
Not because i'm under 18, it's just that creating a forum for people over 18 sounds rather lame to me  :Smile:  But tbh, i don't care really.

----------


## kBlaster

*After fumbling with ubuntu and ultimately needing to reformat his pc, kBlaster finds himself at his favorite forum reading a post and unknowingly foreshadowing past events in his post* Explain an actual use for having an over 18 section... I don't see what it would be used for. I mean- if you're that desperate for porn, go google it. The expressing feelings is what I don't get. If you want to have a chat with someone, do it on a messenger :P But I don't really mind. Suggest whatever you want, if it gets put in, yay for you, boo for more bandwidth use.

----------


## wrn1113

jsut maek people pay money to get in (porn aitn free ya know) and if they can do that, assume there 18, and if they go ff telling, ban em or something :P im waiting for the ******. .i mean forum :P

----------


## Matt

> how bout u make them call u and if there voice is super high pitch and doesnt sound like a adult then they cant get in.? just a thought


eww i dont want anyone calling me.. i am working on a site right now for all the stuff we can't put on mmowned.. warez + porn related  :Wink:  don't worry it'll be good.




> I never said extreme change, either way, I don't think he would like getting calls at 3 am because someone wants to tell him they're 18.


and i dont want to get phone calls at 2 am when someone just discovers their voice has matured.

----------


## wrn1113

lol im suprised nobody posted that we should amek a new website and only tell certain people abouyt it... /slap self

----------


## Ark

the makeing of the other site is a good idea, or a secreat link to a fourm on this site, without it being actually click-able

----------


## idusy-org

> and i dont want to get phone calls at 2 am when someone just discovers their voice has matured.


I lol'd hardcore.


Think the external site for "underground" type stuff is a good idea, actually.





> *After fumbling with ubuntu and ultimately needing to reformat his pc, kBlaster finds himself at his favorite forum reading a post and unknowingly foreshadowing past events in his post* Explain an actual use for having an over 18 section... I don't see what it would be used for. I mean- if you're that desperate for porn, go google it. The expressing feelings is what I don't get. If you want to have a chat with someone, do it on a messenger :P But I don't really mind. Suggest whatever you want, if it gets put in, yay for you, boo for more bandwidth use.


You can't foreshadow the past...

----------


## Hannibal381

Nah, no 18 section needed, theres already a similar place to what you are describing(not sure if its true, but so im told).

oh and if you want porn, go to OIFY!(everyone can sign up, noone asks your age)

----------


## MaXe

*Hmm, i think "over 18 area" sucks  You can change you birthday, and a voice changer doesnt have to be changed much in your voice so it sounds older and not like darth vader lol...

I think there should be a new group between Contrib and Elite User  (at 150 or 200 rep like Super User or something.)

Well i think the site looks good though hehe 
*

----------


## Itazuki

> *Hmm, i think "over 18 area" sucks  You can change you birthday, and a voice changer doesnt have to be changed much in your voice so it sounds older and not like darth vader lol...*



Me no like you anymoar!

Every good site needs their own por... _adult_ section!
i mean look at.... umm... nwm just create the _adult_ section so that i can show you my _feelings_ and tell you about my _experiences_ with people! 

 :Stick Out Tongue: utemontheglass: :yummy:

----------


## Marlo

Well for the billionth time...we would screen who gets in and who doesn't. We wouldn't let people with 1 post or summit in. Also would only let people we know are 18 or over in.

----------


## MaXe

*But eh, Idusy shouldn't and wouldn't be able then hehe*

----------


## Snitch

It would be a pointless waste of bandwidth. Google or use Veoh for ****** "Having Mature Conversations" just post that in a general chat and moderate any immature posts on your topic. It would no doubt be less hassle than having a screening process for a pointless forum.

Snitch

----------


## Marlo

but what about that video section we have that kinda wastes bandwi...oh wait. Dont think everyone has asccess to it : /

----------


## aessap

I'll bet 90% of the people that don't want it are <18...

----------


## Xepher

lol people will just lie about there b-days

----------


## aessap

What Lie?? and be dishonest? not on the internet... I call your bluff lol

----------


## Wesk.

Everyone change the info about quick :woot2: (jk)

Some pr0n could be :yummy: but not to much imo

----------


## Nimaasuss

MMOwned is for warcraft!!! Not p0rn!!! If you want p0rn go to a p0rn site!

search for aerisdies.com. I was playing normal WoW once and a guy was advertising the site and said they had great free cartoon p0rn...I wouldn't go there though because p0rn is BAD.

take this p0rn!!!
:fu: :cussing: :stick: :FU2: :yuck: :soapbox: :hf: :moon: :nyahnyah:

----------


## Snitch

I asked for a hardware section. It was rejected because it's a WoW forum. Harcore porn is for porn sites. Hardware is for hardware sites. Cheating, exploting, laughing at Idusy is for MMOwned.

Snitch

----------


## Relz

> .I wouldn't go there though because p0rn is BAD.[/COLOR]
> 
> take this p0rn!!!
> :fu: :cussing: :stick: :FU2: :yuck: :soapbox: :hf: :moon: :nyahnyah:


I hope your gay, or 10 years old. Or else you fail life.

----------


## idusy-org

> I hope your gay, or 10 years old. Or else you fail life.



Most likely both.

----------


## KuRIoS

this is indeed pointless and going way off topic.
/closed

----------

